

Reason magazine's holocaust denial special issue - api
http://pando.com/2014/07/24/as-reasons-editor-defends-its-racist-history-heres-a-copy-of-its-holocaust-denial-special-issue/

======
b6
I hope this way of using the word "denial" can someday be eradicated. It means
that somebody else is not convinced by the evidence that you (and maybe a
great many other people) find convincing, nothing more. It makes as much sense
to talk about "Vim supremacy denialism", etc.

I apologize for getting meta and not responding to the content of this article
specifically.

